# Solved-Madbean Archibald



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

I know I should post this in the Mad Bean forums, but I am having issues posting the pictures there I will have to resize them when I get home this evening. I built the Archibald pedal with a 12AX7 tube. When I power it on via 9v or 12v, the voltage just steadily drops. I am guessing it could be the voltage regulator. I just wanted to post a quick pic to see if anything stands out. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Bio77 (Feb 22, 2022)

Would the DIP switches provide a path for voltage to leak?  Looks like they should be one up/ one down, from the diagram on the PCB.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> What power supply are you using. In the build doc it tells you the amperage for the ps. trust me, It wont fire up right without the proper power.



I have this one here. 







A cheap one I keep out at the bench. I will try the 500ma output and see if that makes a difference. Should have read the build doc more closely.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> On my voodoo lab power supply I had to use the center outputs with the 500ma current. On the other ports it didn't work



If this cheapie doesn't work I will plug it into my Voodoo Labs ps.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

Tried the 500ma on the cheap power supply. Tube filaments glowed for a moment then voltage tanked again. Going to try the Voodoo labs next.


----------



## Big Monk (Feb 22, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Tried the 500ma on the cheap power supply. Tube filaments glowed for a moment then voltage tanked again. Going to try the Voodoo labs next.


 
Interesting. That’s a true 500 mA tap. That Donner supply is identical to my Otraki units:


----------



## Gordo (Feb 22, 2022)

Maybe it's just the photo angle but is that regulator backwards?


----------



## fig (Feb 22, 2022)

Gordo said:


> Maybe it's just the photo angle but is that regulator backwards?


The lettering appears oriented correctly ...pin 1 to trimmer


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

Before I take apart my pedalboard to get to my Voodoo I am going to check the underside of the board again.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

The flat heatspreader is pointed down. It should be ok.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 22, 2022)

Stupid question but is the tube socket board facing the right way?


----------



## music6000 (Feb 22, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> The flat heatspreader is pointed down. It should be ok.


Yep, Hard to see in your Pic, should be good!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 22, 2022)

Checking the caps now to make sure they meet the build doc specs.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 22, 2022)

I’m kinda invested in this one… ok I admit I have an Archibald waiting to get built… any luck yet?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Feb 23, 2022)

Just finished my Archibald yesterday. Bit of a tricky one. 

First, check your solder joints. Looks like a couple off the switch need a bit of love. 

Second, check the DIP settings. I had to turn on the buffer on mine to get it to work right. 

Third, check the orientation of the tube PCB. That one threw me and I got it wrong.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 23, 2022)

It was the power supply, hooked it up to the Voodoo and she's good to go.


----------



## Paradox916 (Feb 23, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## joelorigo (Jan 1, 2023)

Big Monk said:


> Interesting. That’s a true 500 mA tap. That Donner supply is identical to my Otraki units:
> 
> View attachment 23397


I'm researching the Archibald and came across this thread. What's up wit this power supply and the Donner one? Are the really isolated? Why wouldn't the Donner 500mA tap power the Archibald?  These things are so cheap an I just bought a Pedal Power 3+!


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 1, 2023)

joelorigo said:


> I'm researching the Archibald and came across this thread. What's up wit this power supply and the Donner one? Are the really isolated? Why wouldn't the Donner 500mA tap power the Archibald?  These things are so cheap an I just bought a Pedal Power 3+!



Definitely not isolated, no.


----------

